# Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot



## schmitzi (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo Sportskollegen,

ich bräuchte wohl mal euren fachmännischen Rat:

Ich habe im Juli 7 Tage Urlaub in Laboe an der Ostsee gebucht. Ich will mein Boot mitnehmen um ein wenig zu angeln. Hauptsächlich habe ich ans Pilken und Schleppen gedacht. Bislang habe ich mich mit meinem Boot nur auf deutschen und holländischen Binnengewässern herumgetrieben. Da ich vom Angeln auf dem Meer also keinerlei Erfahrungen habe, möchte ich den Experten hier im Forum einige Fragen Stellen: 

Welche Ausrüstung benötige ich für das Pilken und Schleppen?

Welche Montagen/Köder sind zu Empfehlen? (Größe, Gewicht)

Wie sind Pilker zu führen? Ähnlich wie beim Vertikalfischen?

Mit welchen Tiefen ist zu rechnen und in welchen Tiefen wird geangelt?

Vielen Dank für alle Tipps!


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Also ich würde es eher mit gummifischen 9 - 13 cm versuchen und bleiköpfe zwischen 25 und 50gr.  je nach seegang. 

Führung wie beim vertikalfischen. 

Schleppen, blinker wobbler wie du möchtest - mit paravan gehts recht simpel, gibt aber auch noch dipsy diver, sideplaner, downrigger ect. da bin ich nicht so der fachmann. Ich machs mit paravan und so simpel wie möglich.

Tiefe, hmm hast du ein echolot ?! Mal so, mal so - schwer zu sagen. 
Hatte neulich so bei 14 metern recht gute erfolge. Musst du einfach mal gucken. 

Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig, bin eh grad ein wenig zu betüddelt


----------



## schmitzi (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Danke, das sind doch schonmal gute Tipps. Ein Echolot ist vorhanden. Dieses Paravan-Ding finde ich interessant, habe mich gerade schlau gegoogelt. Das kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## HD4ever (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

auf das schleppen im Juli würde ich nicht so viel Gedanken verschwenden ...
Der Sommer ist da wahrlich nicht die top Zeit dafür :m
zu viel Segler und Quallen !
dann lieber auf Dorsche jiggen mit Gufis und kleinen Pilkern und ansonsten das gezielte Fischen auf Plattfische mit Buttlöffel usw


----------



## uwe 56 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Hallo,
ist sozusagen mein Hausgewässer,mein Boot liegt in Wendtorf,wie Jörg schon gesagt hat ,schleppen geht nur sehr,sehr früh .Butt geht immer und mit Glück sind auch Makrelen da.Sieht man wenn vor Laboe mind.20 Boote sind.
Wattwürmer kannst du abends zwischen Laboe und Stein an der Steilküste plümpern oder im Hafen kaufen.#h
Petri
Uwe


----------



## schmitzi (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Ok, alles klar. Wie führt ihr denn die Gufis und Pilker. Direkt vertikal runter und hochzupfen, oder weit auswerfen und heranzupfen?


----------



## Raubfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

beides, mal so mal so.


----------



## blassauge (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Ich kann dir auch nur den Gummi empfehlen. Was auch gut geht ist der Gladsax Snaps. Einfach in die Andrift feuern und zupfen. Der Gladsax taumelt dann zum Grund. Bei Grundkontakt wieder zupfen und ab gehts...nach Hinten noch ne Rute mit Wattwurm raus, dann klappts auch mit den Platten.


----------



## anbeisser (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Moin !

Du willst also mit dem Boot raus und hast noch nie gepilkt.

Hast Du einen Floatinganzug + Schwimmweste ?
Wieviel PS hat dein Boot ?
Karte,Navi und Kompass sind vorhanden ?

Unter 15PS würde ich NIE rausfahren weil Du bei plötzlich einsetzendem stärkeren Seegang besser schnell heim kommen solltest.
Auch die Ostsee kann gefährlich werden.
Ich würde auch nicht alleine fahren.Wenn Du Seekrank wirst oder doch mal über Bord gehst kann Dir keiner helfen.

Ansonsten gilt folgendes beim Pilken.
immer Grundkontakt halten
So leicht wie möglich.
Wind von vorne: Pilker oder Gufi nur runterlassen
von hinten: möglichst weit werfen
geflochtene Schnur 0,12 -0,19 (eher Dünner-weil weitere Würfe möglich)

Vielleich fährst Du erstmal auf nem Kutter mit und schaust Dir die Techniken an bevor Du selber rausmachst.

Trotzdem viel Erfolg
wünscht der Anbeisser aus Salzwedel


----------



## Frank the Tank (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Du willst also mit dem Boot raus und hast noch nie gepilkt.
> 
> ...




das ist wohl die beste idee#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> das ist wohl die beste idee#6


nö  hab noch eine idee 

eine seekarte 
Leuchtturm Kiel bischen backbord zum pilken bis zu 20meter tief

rückweg ist klar

über marina Wendtorf schleppen  und du hast einen pfannendorsch.

schmitzi schönen urlaub und vergesse nicht die 10€ für S-H#h


----------



## onyx134 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Wenn es nicht so klappen will, wirkt es manchmal wunder, den köder über dne grund schleifen zu lassen. ich mache das mit nem 100g pilker und zwei beifängern. das geht meist dann gut wenn es in diesem gebiet nicht zu felsig ist. sonst verlierst du zuviele montagen. ne 0.18 geflochtene darfs da aber schon sein


----------



## schleppangler (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Sorry, aber die Idee mit dem Angelkutter ist blödsinn und teuer und unnötig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r

Leichte Spinnrute bis 50g Wfg., mittlere Spinnrute bis 100/120g Gummifische ,Buttlöffel und los geht`s! #6

Wenn du Erfahrung im Süsswasser auf Zander und co. gemacht hast, ist es quasi das gleiche beim Pilken nur halt etwas gröber!

Schleppen kannst du auch und wirst dann vermutlich Hornhechte fangen.Wenn man die noch nicht gefangen hat macht es auch spass.Dafür würde ich aber die Drillinge vom Bliker oder Küstenwobbler entfernen und Seide montieren geht gut und macht Laune.


Mfg Kay


----------



## Eristo (26. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*



schmitzi schrieb:


> Hallo Sportskollegen,
> 
> ich bräuchte wohl mal euren fachmännischen Rat:
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------

Makrelen sind mittlerweile zum Glück auch wieder in der Ostsee unterwegs...|bla:

Makrelenschwärme -bisher leider oft nur kleine- findet man von Juli bis September durch Mövengruppen, die sich auf die von den Makrelen an die Wasseroberfläche gejagten Kleinfische stürzen. :q

In der Zeit fische ich gern - auch ohne Möven zu sehen - mit einem Makrelenvorfach mit silbern/silbrig garnierten Haken vor dem Pilker.:m

Das ist sehr kostengünstig - und es lassen sich fast alle Ostsee-Fische damit erbeuten.#6

Ciao
Erich


----------



## köfizander (1. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf der Ostsee mit dem Boot*

Moin Sportsfreunde,

ihr habt hier ja schon ein paar gute Tipps gegeben |supergri

Hab nochmal ein paar speziellere Fragen |supergri

Wollte nächste Woche Sonntag mit 2 Kumpels von Großenbrode aus los wir sind zwar eingefleischte Angler, haben aber mit dem eigenem Boot auf der Ostsee noch keine Erfahrung... bis jetzt haben wir immer nur die "pilktouren" mitgemacht.
Hab hier im block schon ein wenig was gelesen und einen dorsch zu überlisten ist ja nicht gerade die Seltenheit bei den boardis :m

Unser Boot (vom Angelverein gestellt, also noch keine Ahnung...) ein Verdränger mit einer Länge von 5,30 m und einer Breite von 2 m mit Schubpropeller ausgestatten mit einem 15 PS Yamaha 4 Taker Motor.

An Board ist auch ein Navi mit Kartenplotter und Echolot (Garmin 421s) 

Sind wir damit für die Ostsee gerüstet und bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man mit dem Boot eurer Erfahrung nach noch sicher raus fahren???

So jetzt zum Angeln... Wir hatten uns überlegt mit höchstens zwei Ruten zum Anfang hin mal zu schleppen und ein Paar Spots anzufahren ich dachte da an einen Wobbler von Rapalla z.B. Depp Tail Dancer einfach hinten raus ohne sideplaner ich denke mit zwei Ruten ist das noch in ordnung wenn ich falsch liege bitte bescheid sagen |supergri 

Daher wir bis jetzt nur mit dem Kutter unterwegs waren haben wir allerdings keine Ahnung wo man jetzt die Dorsche findet die Ostsee ist ja riesig...

In welchen tiefenbereichen angelt ihr beim schleppen? Tiefe vom Wasser und Schlepptiefe wäre sehr hilfreich...

und wo kann man potentielle Spots finden wenn man mal den Pilker oder Gufi schwingen will?? da wäre auch eine Tiefenangabe und mögliche strukturen wichtig oder fährt man einfach mit dem Echolot über die Ostsee und findet die Dorsche schon Automatisch???


Ich bin euch über jeden Rat sehr dankbar und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein bisschen weiterhelfen #h


----------

